# Big Grouper Weekend



## mr otter (May 29, 2017)

Took my buddy and his lady friend out for some fire truck action this weekend.



Good thing we took her as she caught all the fish.


----------



## Big7 (May 29, 2017)

Where did ya'll put in at?

Nice looking fish..

Bet they will eat good!


----------



## mr otter (May 29, 2017)

Indian pass, 40 miles out.


----------



## Big7 (May 30, 2017)

mr otter said:


> Indian pass, 40 miles out.



Never put in there.

Recon Destin is close as I've put in there.

I lived south of there in Clearwater and been as far as
Dry Tortugas in the Gulf, via Key West.

I hit the east coast a lot.

Nothing like being 40 miles out!

Congratulations on a good trip.

Question: 

40 miles is a long way for Grouper.
Did you find an oil rig, wreck or what?

Never caught a Grouper that far out.
Just curious.

 I hit the other side nowadays.
Miami and Homestead are about my favorite.

I'll split the tab on either coast if you want to go.


----------



## mr otter (May 30, 2017)

Fishing live coral bottom


----------



## Michael F Sights (May 30, 2017)

Great fish !


----------



## brriner (May 30, 2017)

Knew you were fishing deep when I saw that scamp!  Great fishing day too.
Congratulations.


----------

